# Just a "heads up" for y'all and a question!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got a cherry tree that's been down about 3 years now and I haven't got around to cutting it up yet. I saw a dead gum in the woods so while in that direction I wanted to check out the cherry! I'm glad I did! 13 sulfur shelf growing on it and they are all fresh! Whow! It's on again,and so early!
Anyway,do y'all find them on logs that have been dead that long? Up until now I have only seen them on living trees. This is new to me.I also saw one on a stump a couple weeks ago that was already past pick'n. That's real early as far as I know!Let us know what y'all are finding!


Wade


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I have found Hen of the Woods mushrooms at the base of very old dead oak trees and I have found them at the bases of newly downed oak trees that have stood dead for a year or so. The key word is dead with them and I think a lot of mushrooms prefer it that way. 

Last night DH pointed out a perfect puff ball mushroom to me that was growing in the yard out in the open. I brought it inside, washed and sliced it and sautÃ©ed it in a bit of butter. Strange texture but glad I tired it.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

badlander said:


> I have found Hen of the Woods mushrooms at the base of very old dead oak trees and I have found them at the bases of newly downed oak trees that have stood dead for a year or so. The key word is dead with them and I think a lot of mushrooms prefer it that way.
> 
> Last night DH pointed out a perfect puff ball mushroom to me that was growing in the yard out in the open. I brought it inside, washed and sliced it and sautÃ©ed it in a bit of butter. Strange texture but glad I tired it.


The sulfur shelf is known as "chicken of the woods" now there is a "hen of the woods" also but I'm not up on that. Hopefully someone will jump in here so we can learn a little more.


Wade


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

hen of the woods


----------

